# Average date for delivery



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I know that someone had posted in GW that the Nigerians tend to lean on the days before 150..since Binky kidded before I got her I don't know what day she went on to get an idea of her "average". She hits 145 on the 6 of January with the first breeding...silly girl was back at it with Chief fiirst then Hank 16 days later which would put the second due date at Jan. 23.

Bootsie had kidded previously at 146 and 148...5 different freshenings
Tilly at 141..1st time..and at 146..148. So they usually go before they hit 150.
My precious Dolly was the only one to ever go beyond 150 and this last sorrowful time she was on 152.

So any ideas on an "average" do nigi's tend to go early in the countdown?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't have nigis, but I can tell you that larger breed goats(like nubians and saanens) tend to go a lot longer than other dairy goats. My one Saanen went 154 days, I just about gave up on her.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I'll get back to you on this once I check my records.


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

This was first freshening for both Honey and Zuni (both NDs):
Honey went 149 days
Zuni went 154 days

Zuni gave us all the textbook signs that she was about to go, but Honey must have eaten the book rather than read it - we had NO idea and simply awoke to find her and the baby in the morning (although, he couldn't have been an hour old).


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

my alpines usually go on day 150/151. i have never had nigi's but know breeders that do & they all say the same thing that they tend to go early day145-149


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you...I'm just gonna be batty for the period between due dates!!! I always end up half bald too...these girls can wear on your last nerve and when I expect them to deliver by a certain day..they go either a day before or a day later!! Goaties are definately stubborn


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Liz the only one I wrote down for days wise was Destiny. She was 151 days (pygmy mix).

If I remember correctly though Aspen went day 147. I will have to double check on Mia because I believe she kidded June 11th but now sure what day that would have been.

ok just checked. Mia kidded on day 146. and Misty kidded on Day 147

Flicka was an unknown breeding so I have no clue what day she was on when she kidded. I believe her to have been closer to 150-151 though.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey, Thanks!! At least now I know to start going batty on at least day 144....just in case! LOL


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Here's how mine have kidded this year. Everyone is purebred Nigerian unless otherwise noted.

Blossom 148
Berry 150 (Mini-Ober F1)
Andromeda 147 (Mini-Ober F1)
Rose 150
Bailey 147
Fuchsia 146
Java 147
Petite 147


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Ashley....So pretty much the nigi's at least go before 150....I'll be watching Binky really close then btween the 6th and 11th of January as she hits 150 on the 11th with the first breeding and 150 on the 28th with the second breeding...which I hope that since she was with Chief longer on Sept. 1 before Hank got to her I am hoping that Chief did the deed first. I'm just more nervous with her because this is her second but my first with her.


----------



## oldntimes (Oct 11, 2007)

My Nigerians usually all go pretty much 147 days. I did have two in the same kidding pen and the one went late at 148 days and then kicked the other in 2 days early at 143 days. But usually they all are 147 on our farm. I always start watching at 145 days and go from there.


----------

